# My First Whitetail Hunting Experience + Video



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

As a complete hunting newbie, I was fortunate that Yamaha and the Whitetail Diaries crew invited me down to south Texas to show me the ropes, using the Yamaha Viking VI to move us around the big lease. This is the story of my first hunt, which I wrote for ATV.com.

*Check out the story I wrote for ATV.com (and the video) about the experience here*.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool indeed, nothing like the thrill of the hunt!

Congrats!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good job and nice buck. Must've been a really cool experience.

You've got the same Lone Star Beer camo wrap on that Viking that I do on mine. You must gave some pull in the atv world as a writer and should tell Yamaha or the after market guys to hurry up and come out with a mid height high rack for it. No one can tell me when one will be available.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> You've got the same Lone Star Beer camo wrap on that Viking that I do on mine. You must gave some pull in the atv world as a writer and should tell Yamaha or the after market guys to hurry up and come out with a mid height high rack for it. No one can tell me when one will be available.


The Viking is not mine. That one belongs to the Whitetail Diaries crew, through their partnership with Yamaha. I can ask about the rack, but you might be overstating my influence over Yamaha or any other OEM.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool story!

Congrats on that beautiful buck....


----------

